
BP oil spill did $17.2B in damage to natural resources, scientists find - manojr
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/12080.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[https://vtnews.vt.edu/articles/2017/04/cals-
bp.html](https://vtnews.vt.edu/articles/2017/04/cals-bp.html)

With author credit (Jillian Broadwell) ripped out.

